# Mit welchen Programm kann ich diese Datei Öffnen?



## Baba259 (26. August 2009)

Hallo User,

habe ein problem und zwar habe ich von meinem logo was ich benutze nur noch die alten dateien gefunden die das format *.tng haben. Leider weis ich aber nicht mit welchen programm ich das öffnen kann geschweige bearbeiten kann. Könnt ihr mir nicht dabei helfen? Ein design kollege sagte mir das es eine vektor grafik datei sei aber was für eine konnte er mir nicht sagen. Ich weis nur noch das es ein free programm war.

danke für eure hilfe

gruß an alle


----------



## Parantatatam (26. August 2009)

Wenn du es bei Google eingegeben hättest, dann wärest du bestimmt auf diese Seite vom W3-Konsortium gestoßen.


----------

